# haynes or chilton



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

look im a newbe and i have searched and i can not find this info. i am having problems locating a manual for a 97 sentra i have tried the auto part stores. i need to know where to look now.
any help would be greatly apriciated.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

barnes n nobles
borders

kragen has them(i bought mine there)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

thanks AjRaCeR805
i'll give them a call.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Now my question is: Which do you think is better? What is the differences between the two?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Now my question is: Which do you think is better? What is the differences between the two? *


buy both, because in some parts haynes sucks to describe stuff and in some parts chiltons sucks.........each book is only 11$ or so, just buy both


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Find both. Neither are complete or comprehensive by themselves.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Get the FSM.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

The FSM blows both of them out of the water.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the FSM is expensive as hell


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *the FSM is expensive as hell *


like how much are we talking here?


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Agreed both Chiltons and haynes suck equally and include information the other one doesn't. Together should cost you under $30. FSM I hear is ~$80.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I've heard the FSM is over 100, unless you get the bootleg ebay cd version for like 10


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Actual price for FSM is 140 for my model. The only thing I can find is Hanes no Chilton for a 97 Sentra. Any ideas? Good price?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

FSM for my car is 125. Luckily there was one in the trunk when I bought it. But if you need to do serious work on your car it is worth every penny and then some.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Where can you get a FSM?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

FSM all the way. Thankfully, mine was only $50 back in '93 but maybe you can get them on CD for cheap these days.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Where can you get a FSM? Go to Library.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i have chiltons. couldn't find haynes. it kind of sucks so many cars are covered in one book. 1982-96 sentra, pulsar, nx. and if they're only $11 then i got ripped off. i paid like 20-25 for mine from napa. . oh and does the library really have service manuals????


----------

